# Ipamorelin & CJC-1295 DAC



## rambo99 (Aug 28, 2015)

Last night was my second night of starting the combination of 1mg ipamorelin and 1mg cjc-1295 dac prebed. Last night's dreams were crazy. I woke up a few times and when I went back to sleep I immediately started dreaming again. 

I'm really interested to see how this combo compares in terms of recovery and growth against MK-677. MK-677 seems to effect my recovery the greatest. I just couldn't take the bloat and constant shits on it anymore lol.

I'll try to have an igf1 test done after a few weeks.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Aug 28, 2015)

Dac is great but I wouldn't do no more than 500mcg of ipam at bed ,youll just waste it


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 28, 2015)

Mad Mulhollen said:


> Dac is great but I wouldn't do no more than 500mcg of ipam at bed ,youll just waste it



I like ipam at a high dose, not sure why you'd think it's wasted, ipam has a longer active life then the other peps and pulses a second time a couple hrs later. With Dac the effects are multipled.

There's guys doing 2-3mg of ipam. Talk about a BOOM dose.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Aug 28, 2015)

rambo99 said:


> I like ipam at a high dose, not sure why you'd think it's wasted, ipam has a longer active life then the other peps and pulses a second time a couple hrs later. With Dac the effects are multipled.
> 
> There's guys doing 2-3mg of ipam. Talk about a BOOM dose.


You can do 5mg at A time if you want,the pulses will be so big an so long with either 300 to 500mcg or 5mg at a time,it may have a longer pulse even after 2 hours but it's not the strongest pulse even with the dac,the strongest pulse would be Hex but not ideal for bedtime tho


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 28, 2015)

Mad Mulhollen said:


> You can do 5mg at A time if you want,the pulses will be so big an so long with either 300 to 500mcg or 5mg at a time,it may have a longer pulse even after 2 hours but it's not the strongest pulse even with the dac,the strongest pulse would be Hex but not ideal for bedtime tho



I understand what you are saying. I've done hex 2-3x a day with ipam prebed before. I've used hex the most out of any pep, hex is my favorite gh pep followed by ipam. 

This is my current experiment brother, I've chosen to use ipam and dac for it.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Aug 28, 2015)

Try hex 3 days a week at 200mcg a day, then the other days do ghrp2  at your choice of dose with your dac,an of course your choice of dose of ipam before bed,it's a killer cycle,an you won't sensitize off hex that way either,I do my hex Monday ,weds an Fridays ,I'm thinking trying ghrp6 for change up with hex


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 29, 2015)

So far so good, slept like a bear last night. Dreams were off of the wall crazy.

My shoulders aren't sore from 2 days ago, I felt them a bit yesterday but that seems to be gone. So far my legs don't feel much soreness either, I'm usually very sore after leg day, especially since I did 10 sets of hack squats as part of my leg training for a total of 23 sets yesterday.


----------



## independent (Aug 29, 2015)

So you only have to pin once a day when using dac?


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 29, 2015)

bigmoe65 said:


> So you only have to pin once a day when using dac?


Dac itself has a long half life so it only needs to be pinned twice weekly actually but I'm deciding to pin it everyday.

Ipamorelin would need to be pinned multiple times a day but I chose to boom dose it once a day prebed as I feel that is its best use.

I wanted to keep this simple but get the most out of it as far as recovery, so I am dosing them prebed together.


----------



## independent (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice. I like the once a day dosing.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 29, 2015)

bigmoe65 said:


> Nice. I like the once a day dosing.


So do I, it's easier to remember lol!


----------



## Soujerz (Aug 30, 2015)

RAMBO!!! what up man, i've been gone for a bit but now i'm back, looking to get in on that MK-677 at 25mg daily, what do you think?

Whens the next superiorpeptide sale coming?

P.S.  Uncle Z/PSL still still underdosed gear?


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 30, 2015)

Soujerz said:


> RAMBO!!! what up man, i've been gone for a bit but now i'm back, looking to get in on that MK-677 at 25mg daily, what do you think?
> 
> Whens the next superiorpeptide sale coming?
> 
> P.S.  Uncle Z/PSL still still underdosed gear?


Hey what's up brother. I shot you a PM.

MK-677 is a great choice. 25mgs prebed every night. You'll will see very nice gains, it's the go to pep when I'm trying to pack on some size. You really see yourself grow in a matter of days on it.


----------



## independent (Aug 30, 2015)

any sides from the mk677? What brand were you running?


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 2, 2015)

bigmoe65 said:


> any sides from the mk677? What brand were you running?


MK-677 gives me the most sides out of all gh peptides but it also gives me the most results. Numb stiff hands, bad CTS, bloat, deep sleep, bowel movements increase dramatically, hunger increase; the stuff is powerful. 

I get mine from superior peptide. They should be coming back to the forums here soon.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 2, 2015)

I've been sleeping very heavy. It's harder to wake up in the morning, I feel groggy but once I do I feel really refreshed. 

I'm looking alot fuller as well. Holding some water however.


----------



## Soujerz (Sep 8, 2015)

What dose of DAC is normally recommended?  vs.  your mega dose


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 9, 2015)

Soujerz said:


> What dose of DAC is normally recommended?  vs.  your mega dose


5mg a week, split into 2.5mg doses twice a week. I'm doing 7mg a week, so not much more actually. I've done up to 10mg a week.


----------

